# PSP GO vs DSI LL/XL



## KingVamp (Nov 29, 2009)

The comments next to the choices are just for fun


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 29, 2009)

Go ask Japan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The DSi LL has sold like 100,000 in a week. http://ds.qj.net/Media-Create-hardware-cha...g/49/aid/136222 

Personally I choose the DSi LL over the psp go. I rather get a psp 1000 than a psp go or a dsi/dsl then a dsi ll.


----------



## Raika (Nov 29, 2009)

Both are bad.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 29, 2009)

Both are stupid-looking and neither can be hacked (yet).  A big thumbs down to both of them.


----------



## Lubbo (Nov 29, 2009)

what does the ll stand for in dsi ll??


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wheres the normal Dsi option


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 29, 2009)

LL = large large = XL = extra large


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 29, 2009)

Both are bad.


----------



## xDarkAngelx (Nov 29, 2009)

DSi LL/XL.

Don't get me wrong, I'm usually all for Sony products and I love the PSP to death, but in this case I'll have to side with Nintendo. Sony screwed up big time in that the crappy GO is download-only hardware.


----------



## rikuumi (Nov 29, 2009)

what should I get. DSi or Ipod Touch?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 29, 2009)

Are you trying to hijack my thread?     O.o


----------



## Depravo (Nov 29, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Both are stupid-looking and neither can be hacked (yet).  A *big thumbs* down to both of them.


You have big thumbs? You'll probably want the DSiLL then.


----------



## prowler (Nov 29, 2009)

psp.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 29, 2009)

DSiLL, Remember kids, the bigger the better!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2009)

DSI LL / xL. I prefer them to the PSP Go its only download games.


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 29, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> DSiLL, Remember kids, the bigger the better!



DSiLL, Remember kids, the bigger the better! ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fix'd

I like mine Phat and Big


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 29, 2009)

i would prefer DSIXL/LL. psp go is download only and XL/LL has bigger screens! only downside is it is too big,but still no problem for me to bring around,i can wing it


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Nov 30, 2009)

the dsi ll is more interesting, watch the purchases to see which one is more popular:.  and because the psp*n*o is that hated, all that is left for dsi ll is the pole position


----------



## Alato (Nov 30, 2009)

I think they're both rather ugly. Again, the PSP GO's download-only games isn't too great.
But there's certainly been times where I wanted a nice big screen to play DS for cases so people can watch and such. I don't think that another version should of come out after the DSi just for that, though. But hey, why not have an extra version for those who'll buy it.

So due to the enjoyment I'd get out of a bigger screen, DSi XL.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 30, 2009)

You can't compare the LL which is still good since it's a larger DSi and has some good DSiware games coming up for the US and Japan with the PSPgo which has no UMD slot, fragile, and a bad selection of PSN games (referring to the US network only, the selection is best in Japan, Asia, and the UK), but the Go still fails in those regions since most PSP games are still UMD only.


----------



## Jamstruth (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't want to have to choose between 2 mediocre products which are entirely unneeded in the market and made of fail.

PSPGo! - Failed Experiment, downloads+hardware too expensive, not nice controls

DSiLL - Its just a DSi with bigger screens. No need for it at all so just WHY!?!?!

All in all I choose a PSP-1000 for hackability and my DSPhat because I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit for extra comment:


			
				blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> the dsi ll is more interesting



?!?!?!?!? More interesting? Its a DSi with bigger screens. It will hopefully be a huge bomb like the GBAMicro in my opinion.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 30, 2009)

THE BIGGER THE BETTER I TELL YOU FOOLS.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 2, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> THE BIGGER THE BETTER I TELL YOU FOOLS.



21st century: Smaller is better


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 2, 2009)

both are fail


----------



## Choumaru (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes! the end of the no need to be tiny things have began.
Now time for the ipod nano.


----------



## asdf (Dec 2, 2009)

PSP Go:

Cons: just about everything

Pros: It's shiny.... I guess

DSi XL/LL:

Cons: There is nothing new besides the bigger screens. It also looks like a fucking brick.

Pros: You get to give Nintendo more money for something you bought in March. (It's a pro for Nintendo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

tl;dr Neither. They both suck.


----------



## Daku93 (Dec 2, 2009)

I like the PSP Go more, because it has the better games.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Dec 2, 2009)

Nintendo DSi LL means NINTENDO DSi LANGUAGE LAB that is used for people who reads a lot. That's why it has some dictionary apps and such.

Taken from a person here.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Has anyone here been to Japan or studied Japanese? No one really understands the target of this new DSi the way I think it was intended...
> 
> LL commonly refers to a language lab, or place of lingual studdies and tools. If you have the a dictionary like the DS kanji dictionary Kanji Sonomama Rakubiki Jiten, look up "LL".
> 
> ...


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 3, 2009)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I don't want to have to choose between 2 mediocre products which are entirely unneeded in the market and made of fail.
> 
> PSPGo! - Failed Experiment, downloads+hardware too expensive, not nice controls
> 
> ...








 yeah operation 'micro' was over successful:.
no what i wanted to say is that in comparison with the psplow the dsillcoolj' is the more interesting hardware, yes its just a dsi with a larger size and yes it has exact the same functions like the dsi, what can't be said of the psp modell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :.


----------



## Tokiopop (Dec 3, 2009)

The GO is better IMO, but I said both are bad. I like the GO, but wouldn't want to buy one until a CFW is released.

Who wants a netbook sized DS?


----------



## heavyknight (Dec 9, 2009)

Both are bad!
PSP gets DS sized, and DS is getting Double Sized. Makes you wonder what slot 2 was meant for (not just for playing GBA games, like how Pokemon allows Pokemon 'transfers'), like the rest of the things Nintendo created (E-Reader, Wireless Link Adapter, etc) it gets killed off, huh? (Needs moar commitment)

What's next, a keychain sized PSP? A Laptop DS? Higher price -> pointless "spinoff" consoles!
Ye olde PSP > PSP nowadays, Ye olde DS/DSLite > A bunch of other DS' they keep coming up with. Less random console choices. If this keeps up, we'll have a Super DSWiiP60-3 Advanced, Atari Genesis build.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 9, 2009)

I can't fathom anything really wrong with a larger, optional model of the DSi, seriously.
It's like complaining that a company later produces a larger size of their pants.

PSP Go is like having a popular brand of pants, but re-releasing them without pockets or a zipper, and raising the price.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 9, 2009)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I can't fathom anything really wrong with a larger, optional model of the DSi, seriously.
> It's like complaining that a company later produces a larger size of their pants.
> 
> PSP Go is like having a popular brand of pants, but re-releasing them without pockets or a zipper, and raising the price.


Actually understand what your are trying to say O.O lol


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 9, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> no what i wanted to say is that in comparison with the psplow the dsillcoolj' is the more interesting hardware, yes its just a dsi with a larger size and yes it has exact the same functions like the dsi, what can't be said of the psp modell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If anything I'd say the PSP Go! has the more interesting hardware (if hacked) due to its 16gb of internal storage compared to the DSi XL which is absolutely identical to a DSi but on a bigger scale.

I.e. Different=more interesting


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 9, 2009)

both are bad, to me PSP Go is...fail.
the DSi LL/XL is just a DSi with bigger screens.

I'd rather go with a standard Dsi tbh and right now thanks to the Supercard DStwo (when it final comes out) I'll be considering trading my DSl in for a DSi


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, the DS LL/XL is just the same thing as the DSi except pricier and with a bigger screen and a dildo-sized stylus. I guess it's for head trauma victims or something.

The PSP Go is just an advanced concept done absolutely atrociously. It's overpriced, underdeveloped, and has way too many oversights. 

I mean, with the DS vs. PSP, both are pretty on-par. It's not quite fair to compare the PSP Go to any console, because the PSP Go is horrible. Well, unless you compare the Go to something like that Gizmodo device.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> DSiLL, Remember kids, the bigger the better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we've found our equilibrium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The LL doesn't look that bad, and the PSPgo doesn't look overly bad either, but the implementation failed. Hard.


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> a dildo-sized stylus.


At least it's better than the useless plastic toothpicks the previous models had. And the LL will have one of those as well as the dildo.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 9, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True. I'm unfortunately stuck with those toothpick ones and they drive me insane.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2009)

I can handle the styli from the DSL and DSi (and I have huge hands), but I still use one that was made as a four-way pen (black and blue nibs, 0.5 pencil, and a stylus). The pens ran out a long time ago and I've not replaced the graphite in the pencil as I don't really need it, but its stylus is my weapon of choice


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 9, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I mean, with the DS vs. PSP, both are pretty on-par. It's not quite fair to compare the PSP Go to any console, because the PSP Go is horrible. Well, unless you compare the Go to something like that Gizmodo device.



True, it's not like the PSP Go is forcing you to watch adverts before playing games.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 10, 2009)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I don't want to have to choose between 2 mediocre products which are entirely unneeded in the market and made of fail.
> 
> PSPGo! - Failed Experiment, downloads+hardware too expensive, not nice controls
> 
> ...



You chose the DS Fat because you love it? The original DS sucked. The DS Lite was awesome though, and I feel the DSi is a bit of a step back in some ways (shorter battery life, no gba slot) while an advance in others (better OS, camera). I might get a DSi XL if its not TOO much more expensive than the regular DSi.


----------

